# Nintendo Direct Micro 6.1.15



## Jake (Jun 1, 2015)

wtf


----------



## Coach (Jun 1, 2015)

Another Mystery dungeon? We really needed another one yes

The new mario and sonic olympic games includes Mario Golf in it
Nabbit is also playable for some reason

But a new Splatoon weapon so sparkly @-@

Art Academy again

Edit:

Also at 7:11 the character playing table tennis looks like the boss from Sonic lost world, so I'm guessing they'll be filler characters like the koopalings in Mario Kart 8 or just NPC


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2015)

Coach said:


> Another Mystery dungeon? We really needed another one yes



this was announced like last week m8


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 1, 2015)

I am going to hopefully preorder two copies of that Chibo Robo bundle when it appears on UK retailer websites.


----------



## Coach (Jun 1, 2015)

Jake. said:


> this was announced like last week m8



I had no internet last week don't make me sad


----------



## matt (Jun 1, 2015)

So they announce everything in the Japan direct
Except for animal crossing HHD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 1, 2015)

"Brand new Chibi-Robo game"

oh god has Justin seen this yet


----------



## Murray (Jun 1, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> "Brand new Chibi-Robo game"
> 
> oh god has Justin seen this yet



yes the same info was in japan direct yesterday


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2015)

matt said:


> So they announce everything in the Japan direct
> Except for animal crossing HHD



They will probs ignore it for 2 years and release it in 2018


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 1, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> "Brand new Chibi-Robo game"
> 
> oh god has Justin seen this yet


I will send him a PM Justin case he has not seen this yet... XD


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> "Brand new Chibi-Robo game"
> 
> oh god has Justin seen this yet





Murray said:


> yes the same info was in japan direct yesterday





JasonBurrows said:


> I will send him a PM Justin case he has not seen this yet... XD




Good times in the IRC during the Japanese Direct yesterday:



> May 31 03:14:03 <@Thunder>	hey is that chibi robo
> May 31 03:14:11 <Jubs_>	OMFg
> May 31 03:14:12 <Jubs_>	dnasds
> May 31 03:14:12 <Jubs_>	sf['daf;nhasf
> ...



Bonus:






Suffice to say, I am very pleased to see the IP alive and kicking, with an amiibo to boot.

Only problem is that it still isn't a _real_ Chibi-Robo game.

Someday. The fight continues.


----------



## Murray (Jun 1, 2015)

where is battle cats 0/10 direct


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2015)

Jake. said:


> They will probs ignore it for 2 years and release it in 2018



2018?! You know that's way too early.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 1, 2015)

nintendo is so good omg


----------



## Grawr (Jun 1, 2015)

Man, I love Nintendo.

Super surprising that they'd do something like this so close to E3! But I'm glad they did. 
We all need more squid-hat Trinen in our lives.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

Ehh just everything from the Japan thing, I just don't dig it as much as you guys really.

E3 is on the way so I guess I'll just wait for that.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ehh just everything from the Japan thing, I just don't dig it as much as you guys really.
> 
> E3 is on the way so I guess I'll just wait for that.



Yeah, there was pretty much nothing for me here. However, that maybe means that they got all of that out of the way and E3 will be more exciting? Probably not... But one can hope. lol


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 1, 2015)

Envy said:


> Yeah, there was pretty much nothing for me here. However, that maybe means that they got all of that out of the way and E3 will be more exciting? Probably not... But one can hope. lol



nintendo will win e3 again this year

idk why it wouldnt be exciting


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> nintendo will win e3 again this year
> 
> idk why it wouldnt be exciting



"Winning E3" is pretty much subjective.

Besides, I really couldn't care less who "won" E3 if there are few games announced that I have any interest in. Things aren't lining up for a very exciting E3 this year, IMO. Although I could be wrong. They aren't even going to show Zelda, and I really don't have any interest in anything else they have announced.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 1, 2015)

Envy said:


> "Winning E3" is pretty much subjective.
> 
> Besides, I really couldn't care less who "won" E3 if there are few games announced that I have any interest in. Things aren't lining up for a very exciting E3 this year, IMO. Although I could be wrong. They aren't even going to show Zelda, and I really don't have any interest in anything else they have announced.



so u just dont like nintendo

its ok not everyone likes innovation

i respect ur opinion


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> so u just dont like nintendo
> 
> its ok not everyone likes innovation
> 
> i respect ur opinion



Um... No. That's not what I said, or even implied. Nintendo has always been my favorite game company. It's just that as I have gotten older, my interests have gotten narrower, and I'm much less excited about trying new franchises. I stick with what I know and love, and as far as that goes, there's not much for me on the horizon right now.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 1, 2015)

Envy said:


> Um... No. That's not what I said, or even implied. Nintendo has always been my favorite game company. It's just that as I have gotten older, my interests have gotten narrower, and I'm much less excited about trying new franchises. I stick with what I know and love, and as far as that goes, there's not much for me on the horizon right now.



im just trolling you dont worry


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 1, 2015)

Why did they remove the personality quiz from Super Mystery Dungeon?


----------



## Ramza (Jun 1, 2015)

Chibi-Robo Amiibo rhymes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, it's literally a Umihara Kawase game, just with Chibi-Robo and no giant fish.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> im just trolling you dont worry



I figured that and I was just going to give a "Lol k" response, but I thought that might be against the rules and still felt the need to respond, so you won. >.<


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 1, 2015)

A new Chibi-Robo game, and it looks cool. I need to get it.


----------



## abby534534 (Jun 1, 2015)

Is anyone else as excited as I am about the new Dr. Mario game?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 1, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Is anyone else as excited as I am about the new Dr. Mario game?


I sure am! I hope that they do a boxed retail version which works with the Dr. Mario amiibo I have twice ordered. XD


----------



## Murray (Jun 1, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I sure am! I hope that they do a boxed retail version which works with the Dr. Mario amiibo I have twice ordered. XD



it is on the eshop- did you watch the direct?


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm surprised he didn't even realize that it'd make no difference for amiibo support anyways.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm glad to see someone else here who loves Chibi-Robo at least as much as I do. I am pretty pumped for the Chibi-Robo game, regardless of what it is. totally need that amiibo. sooooooooo cute! ;^;


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> it is on the eshop- did you watch the direct?



"amiibo-know-it-all-guy" my ass


----------



## Cress (Jun 1, 2015)

BRAVELY SECOND YUS!
I'm fine with next year as long as it isn't December 31st.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> "amiibo-know-it-all-guy" my ass


No of course I know it is eShop exclusive...
But I was just saying I would like a boxed retail version that I could use one of my two Dr. Mario amiibo...


----------



## Murray (Jun 2, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> No of course I know it is eShop exclusive...
> But I was just saying I would like a boxed retail version that I could use one of my two Dr. Mario amiibo...



that still doesn't make any sense


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2015)

Murray said:


> that still doesn't make any sense



^

u clearly said "I _hope_ they do a boxed retail version" not "I _wish_ they did a box retailed version"


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 2, 2015)

Anyone else kinda excited for the new Mario and Sanic game?


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 2, 2015)

Only you, pal.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 2, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Why did they remove the personality quiz from Super Mystery Dungeon?



because every1 just looked online for a guide on how to get the starter they actually want

- - - Post Merge - - -

this unannounced direct was full of disappointment.. bring on E3


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Only you, pal.



Oh ok...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 2, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Anyone else kinda excited for the new Mario and Sanic game?


I will be if it has amiibo support.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> because every1 just looked online for a guide on how to get the starter they actually want



Really, because my friends would just play with the starter that they got from the quiz.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Only you, pal.


Why? Is Mario & Sonic at *Insert country and maybe winter here* games not a popular game? Nabbit is in it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 2, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I will be if it has amiibo support.


Ofcourse you would, wouldn't you?



Paperboy012305 said:


> Why? Is Mario & Sonic at *Insert country and maybe winter here* games not a popular game? Nabbit is in it.


Sega wasting their time not actually making a good Sonic game, but instead another quick cash grab.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Sega wasting their time not actually making a good Sonic game, but instead another quick cash grab.


Oh yeah! I only liked Sonic Adventure 2 and DX. Those were my childhood & favorites.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 4, 2015)

BRAVELY SECOND!!!!! JKJDKJDFJKD YASS If they comeout with bravely default amiibo, I'm so buying them. If that would ever happen.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yeah! I only liked Sonic Adventure 2 and DX. Those were my childhood & favorites.



exactly


----------

